# Bolívia debaixo de água



## iceworld (16 Fev 2008 às 02:55)

http://clix.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/242761


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 10:09)

Pois sempre que á La Nina eles sofrem imensas chuva devido ás montanhas isto é a cordilheira dos Andes que obrigam o ar quente que vem do mar (devio á água quente La Nina) a subir e formam-se mais nuvens.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois sempre que á La Nina eles sofrem imensas chuva devido ás montanhas isto é a cordilheira dos Andes que obrigam o ar quente que vem do mar (devio á água quente La Nina) a subir e formam-se mais nuvens.



Só para rectificar uma coisa Mário pois parece que fizeste aí uma confusão.
O que se passou/passa na Bolívia e também noutros países como o Brasil é efectivamente calor, humidade e elevados niveis de CAPE/Instabilidade.

Mas o que descreveste são os efeitos do El Ninõ, mais calor e humidade em parte da América do Sul devido à água mais quente no Pacífico, mas actualmente estamos com o fenónomo inverso, a La Ninã, água fria, anomalia negativa na regiões Nino do Pacífico.


*Anomalias dia 15/Fevereiro*







Então se estamos na La Ninã porque é que temos naqueles países tanto calor e humidade e não frio e ou tempo seco? Porque para já é Verão lá, depois porque o fenónomo não define em exclusivo o estado do tempo, há todos os outros factores também. Em termos sazonais é que se pode dizer que um ou outro tem determinado padrão e provocam ou ajudam a determinadas condições.

Outro factor que pode ter a sua importância é que apesar da estarmos com La Ninã, esta diminuiu ou acabou mesmo na região costeira (região 1+2) havendo agora até uma pequena anomalia positiva. E a sul da região Nino 1+2 até estão bastante quentes.

*Regiões:*







*Anomalia por região:*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 14:35)

Pois bem me pareceu amigo Vince obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------

